# need some info



## drifter S.J. (Jan 18, 2008)

i have a oregon bow and cant find any info on them other than they went out of business in 96. the bow seams to be a special edition (nra express). anyone got any ideas where i can get more info ?


----------



## lonbishop (Dec 24, 2007)

drifter S.J. said:


> i have a oregon bow and cant find any info on them other than they went out of business in 96. the bow seams to be a special edition (nra express). anyone got any ideas where i can get more info ?


mabey you can find it here
http://www.archeryhistory.com/index.php


----------



## drifter S.J. (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks but no luck. i really just have some questions about the bow like can the draw length be shortened? things like that.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

*Oregon bow*

Drifter, I don't know about the NRA, but the one I had had wheels and had a two inch adjustment by using the three groves in the outer rim of the wheel. I would take it to a bow shop and let them look at it. A small adjustment can be made with the string and cable, but will require a press. These were very nice bows but a little heavy.
Charlie



























































nra


----------

